# Looking to build a computer for Flight Sim X and Starcraft 2



## Rettanisi (Jul 23, 2010)

Let me start off by saying I am quite new to building computers (first build). I am looking to build a budget ($500-700) computer to play Flight Simulator X and Starcraft 2 when it is released next week. 

I already have a monitor (Acer P221w), keyboard/mouse and speakers. 

I'm a pilot in real life so Flight Sim X is my number one priority for this computer build. That being said, I would like Starcraft 2 to perform well. Also, I would like this computer to play most games with decent performance. 

From a few articles I read earlier today, I have established the following: 

-Flight Sim X is very CPU dependent. It is best to get a dual core processor with the fastest speed. Intel seems to be the ideal CPU. 
-It is a 32 bit application and therefore cannot use more than 4GB of ram. 
-nVidia graphics cards work best. (not sure why) 
-Do not use dual GPU or SLI. (again, not sure why) 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rettanisi (Jul 23, 2010)

I didn't see an edit function so I apologize if there is one.

I have an old HP desktop lying around and I was wondering if I can salvage anything from it, even if it's just the case, power source and DVD-rom drive. 

HP Pavilion a700n http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00231096&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=431075


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

You should be able to salvage your DVD drive and hard drive, but probably not much else from the actual guts of the computer.

Check out the suggested builds thread. I believe you are correct in that flight sim does not take advantage of extra cores, but I'm pretty sure it does utilize hyper threading. Put together a list of components from swapping things from one of the suggested builds and post questions as they arise.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Unless the PSU in there is good quality don't.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC is very old it probably uses a small 5400RPM Hdd. The optical drives is most likely the only salvageable hardware.


----------

